# Finally some good news! It's A........



## RJRMINIS (Mar 4, 2009)

*Snowflower foaled last night (3-3-09)around 7:30 pm*

Little jack foal, he is Ivory spotted, we have named him RJR's Snow Avalanche

Dam: RJR's Snow Flower

Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard

Pictured at about 15 hours old, he is still unfolding, and he is a love bug!


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2009)

Now he is just precious!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

Awwww, Michele..I am so happy for you. He sure is a cute one,






well worth the wait. I love his name. CONGRATULATIONS on a happy healthy foal.

Corinne


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 4, 2009)

:love :love :love Ooh, that little guy is just adorable! Congratulations!

Are you breathing again, yet?


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 4, 2009)

I love him!

Congrats on your very good looking boy.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Mar 4, 2009)

He is just tooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. I just love the Ivory and the spotted, but to have an Ivory spotted is just to good. What a good looking little boy.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 4, 2009)

He is incredibly sweeeeeeet! I love his face and blue eyes! Congradulations! What a wonderful little blessing!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 5, 2009)

THERE SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 5, 2009)

I was just looking at your website! and I LOVE your jack!


----------



## vetasst (Mar 5, 2009)

congrats.



He is sooooooooo adorable.


----------



## Emily's mom (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats! So glad everyone is healthy!!

He is beautiful


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He is pretty cute!


----------

